# 

## Nata

16.03.2010 17:56
   :   16.03 
   ( 1   16 )           (  7064  8400 . .     (4871 .),  (4725 .)   (4575 .).     ,    . http://zarplata.liga.net/list/region.htm 
 1.      ( 1.01  16.03)* 
	           /       /       / 
K                    700       35000      7064  
               1700      5500        3600  
    800       13000      3818  
                 900       15000      4135  
              2600       2600       2600  
           1200      3300       1925  
           1000       8000       3337  
-  700       1350        1025  
   6200     12000      8400  
           900       15000      4575  
               1100      4400       2210  
                   1200      6050        3137  
                  530       7500        4871  
             1400      5500        2641  
                2000      10000      4725  
              1350       4500        2230  
                 900         3500       2033  
,      700         3600       1957 
 
                   1200        5000     2900  
            1900        4500    3200  
              1400         2000    1700  
              1500         10500   3674  
                1021        2200      1610  
        1500        7485      3928  
             1220        1925     1548  
              510         15000    4322  
P.S.

----------

> 1350  4500  2230

----------


## art_b

...

----------


## Sir_2006

,      ,

----------


## V00D00People

2230 ...      .... 
                  :)  
   ,   http://www.ukrstat.gov.ua/operativ/o...eg_zpp10_u.htm

----------

1350

----------


## nevodka

> ,   http://www.ukrstat.gov.ua/operativ/o...eg_zpp10_u.htm

----------


## Nata

> 1350

  ,             1100

----------


## V00D00People

> 1350

        !          . 
 ,  17    10   . 170  , ,    25 (27? ),    - .   3      ()    ...

----------

380 	4500 	1790   http://zarplata.liga.net/list/region.htm 
   - .        . -   1200 () ,  - ,    8000  ,   -   

> 1350  4500  2230

     -

----------

-

----------


## 23q

http://index.minfin.com.ua/index/average/ 
!       3000.
 ?    ,   ...

----------


## Ch!p

. 
    ,      ,         "   ,    ,         ",   . 
,     ",    ,      ? ))

----------


## V00D00People

,     .

----------


## Cveha

-,     '        3.  . 1500-1800  , 200-300 ,    +  800.       .       --,        '  ,     . 5       /,     .

----------


## tayatlas

> !       3000.
>  ?    ,   ...

            ....      :   -  7 %,  -  20,   40 %  ,  - . 20 %.     ?      ?

----------


## Merry Corpse

,             GLK )

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,             GLK )

----------


## Cveha

,  ,  )))       ,    .  , '      .       , -'--,   1500     .  ,           ,   )))

----------


## 23q

, 
      1600-2500(, ,   .).  ,   .     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> !       3000.
> ?    ,   ...

  ,     4000,     .     )  

> , 
>      1600-2500(, ,   .).  ,   .

  ,     3000

----------


## 23q

> ,     4000,     .

    ,      ?
     ,   3000-4000.    ,   ,      ( )

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      ?

  ,         .  ,   ,    )) 
  ,   )

----------


## vladd

, ,  ""  ,     . 
  ,         4 000.
 ,         "  "   .   "   " -     .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 

    ? ))

----------


## wap-poltava

> , ,  ""  ,     . 
>   ,         4 000.
>  ,         "  "   .   "   " -     .

  -        4000  , . 
    12   ,     ,   5-10 (   )
-              ...

----------


## vladd

> ? ))

      "" ,       .
        '. 
 ,    - "  ' ".....   - "   ,   ".
   - "  19- .....". "    ,     ". 
 ,    ,    .
,        ,   " ".   

> -              ...

   ...
,    ,  "  ".

----------


## Merry Corpse

*vladd*,      ,    .       ) 
,   -     ..? ))

----------


## Dracon

> - ..................     12   , ....................

  ,     12    +      . 
 ,  ,    -      ,     ()      (       -   ).
,        ,             .

----------


## 23q

> *vladd*,      ,    .       ) 
> ,   -     ..? ))

    ,      .  ,    .

----------


## vladd

> ,    .

  ,   (  )  90  .     ' "  ".
,    "  "     (   ) . 
     ,     "".   5-6   .
 6-   "  ".  21-  - "  ".      ,    (    ,  "", ,          " ").
       -. ,    "    ",   " ",       11-12    (6   ). 
 8    ""...."  ,    ?"
       ,   ("  "). 
  ,     "   !" 
 "   !" ϳ ,         "   "   -         ,   . 
     ...   

> ,   -     ..? ))

     ,   " ".....
    "  ",   "   ".
    ,   "  ",       ,  , " " (" ܺ"),     "'  - ".   "" - .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   (  )  90  .     ' "  ".

   

> 6-   "  ".  21-  - "  ".

   

> ϳ ,         "   "

       ? ))  
  ...  

> 10 ֲ̲   ֲ   151 
>         - 2012   2810     - 2011 .   15,5%.

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/19768/

----------


## vladd

""  . 
   :
"  -  ,    - !".
,   ,  -     . 
  ""   ,  "  "    ""   ,      "  ".
        . 
,  ""      -  ** !
          ,     " ".

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  ""      -   !
>           ,     " ".

  ,   .

----------


## V00D00People

,                ?          20% ?     "  "? 
  ,   ,   ( )        , , ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 20% ?

   ,  .          )   

> ,   ,   ( )        , , ...

      )))

----------


## tayatlas

> ,                 ?          20% ?     "  "?

          .     20 %,   40 : 20 % -      + 20 % -  ..  -          ,    .  
     2800 ( )  40 % -       1700 .  .         -   "". 
      , ,   :    ""          (2 +1 ).     ?    
      50 %    2   !        ,   3 /  .

----------


## fabulist

> + 20 % -  ..  -          ,    .  
>      2800 ( )  40 % -       1700 .

     ,   1700 .       .
  ,        . ,         20%   .         .

----------


## erazer

> ,        ..

       , -   .

----------


## s27501

? 
    15%   3,6%,  18,6%.   40%

----------


## fabulist

> , -   .

   ""?   " ",     .
   .   ,      .   ,  .      ,    ,         .    .

----------


## erazer

> 15%   3,6%,  18,6%.   40%

       " ",       25%   

> ""?   " ",     .

  ,      20%  -.

----------


## fabulist

> ,      20%  -.

           .   90%  , " .

----------


## erazer

> .   90%  , " .

  ,       . ,   20%       .   ,    -  .

----------


## Lera

> 90%  , "

       ,     90       "  , " "...

----------


## tayatlas

> ? 
>     15%   3,6%,  18,6%.   40%

     ,         90 %      10 -        ? 
        10000 ,       1000....  - ,          ?   

> .   90%  , "  .

           ?   ,     .          .     ,   ..,    .

----------


## Lera

> ,   20%       .

   .    -   .

----------


## fabulist

> ,       . ,   20%       .   ,    -  .

   

> ,     90       "  , " "...

   :
1)  ,        .
2) ϳ           ,    .  ,           .

----------


## erazer

> 1)  ,        .

     ?     - ?...

----------


## Lera

> 2) ϳ           ,    .  ,           .

    -    -  - )

----------


## fabulist

> ?

   ,   :  

> .     20 %,   40 : 20 % -      + 20 % -  ..  -          ,    . 
>    2800 ( )  40 % -       1700 .  .

  ̳  .          ,   ,   1700 .         .   20% ( -    ) ,    . 
      .     ,         ( )    (  ).       . ,  *tayatlas*    ?   

> -    -  - )

  .       *tayatlas*.  2800. ³ 20%,    (    ) -  2240 .     .      10    224 .,  (      ,   ).  10      .   2240 .  ,     . *tayatlas* ,   ,  ,      1700 . ,  ,                .      ? )))
     . ³       ( ),     .    ,   .

----------


## erazer

> ,   :.

  ,     20%      ,        20%. 
     .

----------


## fabulist

> ,     20%      ,        20%. 
>      .

  ))) ͳ   .        :  

> -          ,  ** .

    ,                   **   ,              .
         . ͳ   .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,     .    .
    ,       ? ))   

> : 
> 
> 
>  
>               ( ,    )    ,   . 
>        ()          ()       .

----------


## erazer

> ))) ͳ   .        :

  
     :   

> ,        .

  ...,      24  (   ),    "  "     20 . -     20% .
,    -       .   

> .

----------


## Merry Corpse

,      

> ,    1000, 1100, 1200, 1300  100 000  .        20 920 . 
>  .
>          ,       ,   . 
>     ,     1000, 1100, 1200, 1300  100 000  ,         1 200 .   ,      . 
>     15-30%     .        ,   .

----------


## fabulist

> ...,      24  (   ),    "  "     20 . -     20% .

   ,      ,    .          -        .          ,    :  

> 20 % -  ..  -          ,    .

       20%     . :
ϳ    . ³    120 . ( ..  - 20 .)    񳺿          20 .       150 . ( ..  - 25 .).   "  "   25 .           5 . (25 . - 20 . = 5 .)
ϳ     . ³      120 . (  ..  - 20 .)       150 .           0 .         5 .  ,   .  ,      ,  .
       ,     .))
     ,          ,          . ҳ  ,     ,    1 .

----------


## erazer

> ,     .))
>      ,          ,          . ҳ  ,     ,    1 .

  , ,    Condor -         (),        ()...   

> ,     .))
>      ,          ,          . ҳ  ,     ,    1 .

  , ,    Condor -         (),        ()...

----------


## fabulist

> , ,    Condor -         (),        ()...

   .     ,   :  

> 20 % -  ..  -          ,    .

  ,    .
    ,  ,      ,     .   .

----------


## s27501

-,        ,     0,25 *1,2=0,3 .   (  ).     ,   0,25 .  .      .   

> ,      ,    .          -        .          ,    : 
>      20%     . :
> ϳ    . ³    120 . ( ..  - 20 .)    񳺿          20 .       150 . ( ..  - 25 .).   "  "   25 .           5 . (25 . - 20 . = 5 .)
> ϳ     . ³      120 . (  ..  - 20 .)       150 .           0 .         5 .  ,   .  ,      ,  .
>        ,     .))
>      ,          ,          . ҳ  ,     ,    1 .

  !      ,      ,   ,    . ,   ,     (    )    120 ,   20 ,      ,         20 ,      .

----------


## fabulist

> !

      ,  .
, ,     ,         . . ĳ  .      ,            ()?   ,     . ,    , .
 ,        ,     ,           .

----------


## s27501

,         ,    . ,    -,   ,  ,   .            ,  .    ,  ,       1699,  700,    449,  147.      . 
        ,  .. .

----------


## y-mob

> ,         ,    . ,    -,   ,  ,   .            ,  .    ,  ,       1699,  700,    449,  147.      . 
>         ,  .. .

      ,

----------


## Drive

""   ,  , "    "   , .. ,,       .   - ?       .   ,   ,   .

----------


## fabulist

. // .

----------


## vital

> ""   ,  , "    "   , .. ,,       .   - ?       .   ,   ,   .

     , ,      .           ( ). 
   - -   ,   .
      (  - "  "),       () . .

----------


## tayatlas

.       .     "  ...."  .         /. 
  ,     -,    -   .       -        .

----------


## Dima0011

> .       .     "  ...."  .         /. 
>   ,     -,    -   .       -        .

      ,    -,    .    "  "   - (   - -  ,  ),     (+).

----------


## Batman

.      .   6-7      .             .                .    :        ,        (         ),                     ,      (            )     200 .

----------


## vital

> "  "   - (   - -  ,  ),     (+)

   ,         ,         .      ,   ,      -     - .      -   .        -    .     -    .          , , ,      .  ""  -        ,   .

----------


## Dima0011

> ,         ,         .      ,   ,      -     - .      -   .        -    .     -    .          , , ,      .  ""  -        ,   .

   . ,    ,    ,         ./-,      ,   .

----------


## tayatlas

> . ,    ,    ,         ./-,      ,   .

     , . 
        ,      ..    ,     , ..            . 
    ,         -    . .          ,      . 
     ,      ( )   -   ,           ,      .            .      .     .

----------


## Drive

> ,         ,         .      ,   ,      -     - .      -   .        -    .     -    .          , , ,      .  ""  -        ,   .

   "   ""       . "    . 
     ..     ..     ,  ..    ,  ,  .    ))   

> , . 
>         ,      ..    ,     , ..            . 
>     ,         -    . .          ,      . 
>      ,      ( )   -   ,           ,      .            .      .     .

       ,   ?      ,  ,?

----------


## tayatlas

> "   ""       . "    . 
>      ..     ..     ,  ..    ,  ,  .    ))  
>      ,   ?      ,  ,?

          -   !        -          .        ,     .         . 
             ?  ,         .  
     :     ,               ?      ?

----------


## vital

> ..     ..     ,  ..

  1.    (  ?)      ?  ? 
2.-        ?  ?
3.           -  ? 
   .

----------


## Enter

> -   !        -          .        ,     .         .

     ""       .       ,      *  볺,           *  link 
  , *             ?*

----------


## vital

*Enter*,       .        ,    . 
  10 ,     ,    , . ,   .
   ,       -    .
         .    .   .

----------


## tayatlas

> ""       .       ,      *  볺,           *   link 
>   , *             ?*

              : "  ... ...   ?" 
          .   ?        ?  ..       ,          (   !)           (  !)    -   ?     ?  
                ?  
        ?  ,     ,                   ,            15   185  (" ").    ""         ,                (      ).       ,    .
     ,  ,     ,        ..       .      ....  500     (      ).           !.

----------


## Enter

> : "  ... ...   ?"          .   ?

   ,  ,   ,        .   ,      ,       ,    ,  ,    .

----------


## tayatlas

> ,  ,   ,        .   ,      ,       ,    ,  ,    .

       2009  2010            . -....  -. 
    - :     ?             ......           .       ?  ,   ,       .
        : "     ".  
      :     (  ,     ..) -   :  ,   2    ,  ""   .. 
                .   .

----------


## s27501

!      .   ,  .    ,  14.08.11   ,      -.     .  23.08.11.        .     .

----------


## art_b

.   .

----------


## V00D00People

,   ,   ...

----------


## tayatlas

> .   .

       ?!      ,    ?

----------


## art_b

> ?!      ,    ?

   .    ,  ,      .

----------


## V00D00People

-   .    ... 
   ,      ...

----------


## 23q

*V00D00People*,      ?     ,    -    ,   , ..

----------


## fabulist

> V00D00People,      ?     ,    -    ,   , ..

   -, , .    ,      ""    -.
   -     ,   ,        ?   ?
... ,   .)

----------


## erazer

,           ,           .

----------


## 23q

> -, , .

          ?
        ! !

----------


## erazer

> ?
>         ! !

           .

----------


## 23q

,   - :  .    - ... 
        2-       ,          ....  ...

----------


## laithemmer

*23q*,       -     .

----------


## 23q

*laithemmer*, .   . art_b ,  .  art_b .

----------

,

----------


## laithemmer

-   ,      -   .   ?
   .

----------


## 23q

*laithemmer*,     ,     ,     - ,      .

----------


## fabulist

**:     

> ,   - :  .    - ...

     ,   .  , ,   " // ..."    ,  ,  .   ,     -   .

----------


## nickeler

,       ....     -    .  .. ?    ,      .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

?

----------


## Merry Corpse

*Voland BulgakOFF*,  ,   ,   ,          .

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

> *Voland BulgakOFF*,  ,   ,   ,          .

     ,   -     1500 ...      6000   ... 
     ... 
   2500     + . 
       ...

----------


## Dracon

> ?

   ! 
   ! 
!

----------


## sgupoltava

.
 () 3000
 1000+ %   (  2000-2500)
,  -1500
   1500
  1500
   5000-8000
    .
       8000( )
  ,             ,       .

----------


## 23q

> 1500

     

> () 3000

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *Voland BulgakOFF*,  ,   ,   ,          .

  ...     ...       - ,         ,        ,      !!!

----------


## SemenSemenych

:     .        .

----------


## Dracon

> :     .        .

     !!!

----------


## SemenSemenych

.

----------

